
The Entire Economy Is MoviePass Now. Enjoy It While You Can - tosh
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/05/16/technology/moviepass-economy-startups.html
======
gabcoh
Previous discussion from a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17085538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17085538)

